# [ID - Photo Included] What is this?



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Is this aiptasia? Circled green.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

If I am not mistaken they are some kind of sponge. Defiantly not Aiptasia. I have one exactly like that and every so often he will grow and release a baby ball.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

I guess it's inevitable sooner or later from what I read about it... thanks


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Not necessarily inevitable. I have not seen one in my tanks for over 10 years. Just have to watch out for them when you buy corals. Peppermint shrimp and copper banded butterfly are good for eradicating aiptasia if you ever get them.


----------



## George (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe my eyes are getting worse but how can you guys even tell what those are with the image? 
Arcteryx, I am little curious about the thing in the right green circle. Looks like it has some long tentacles (I see some anyway). Is that correct?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Its a ball sponge. Completely harmless. Aiptasia are translucent light brown with long, thin tentacles. Majano look like tiny green bubble tip anemones.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

George said:


> Maybe my eyes are getting worse but how can you guys even tell what those are with the image?
> Arcteryx, I am little curious about the thing in the right green circle. Looks like it has some long tentacles (I see some anyway). Is that correct?


Yup, long thin tentacles is right. That's all the zoom factor I had on that lens. Thanks everybody for the reassuring replies. Just a bit early in my SW career to deal with aiptasia


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

+1 for the ball sponge 

totally harmless


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

It's just plain nice to look at!!


----------



## George (Apr 21, 2010)

Arcteryx said:


> Yup, long thin tentacles is right. That's all the zoom factor I had on that lens. Thanks everybody for the reassuring replies. Just a bit early in my SW career to deal with aiptasia


Long thin tentacles? All the sponges I have seen don't have long thin tentacles. There may be more than sponge there.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

George said:


> Long thin tentacles? All the sponges I have seen don't have long thin tentacles. There may be more than sponge there.


I hope not...! I'm pretty new to this whole SW business, but there are definitely a bunch of long skinny thin tentacles attached to this thing and waving about. I'll take another picture tonight with a longer lens and post that up later. You can only really see it once the zoo's have closed up.


----------

